# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Google Sheet - Import table from HTML

## ELGendi

Hello everyone

I am trying to import HTML into Google sheet , but sounds like I am missing something 

it's mention imported content is empty
my formula
=IMPORTHTML("mywebsite","Table",5)

my structure is:

Screen Shot 2020-11-06 at 7.22.08 AM.png

Thanks in advance

----------


## vba_php

can you clarify this?



> it's mention imported content is empty



*it's mention imported content*??

futhermore, have you seen this KB?

https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3093339?hl=en

----------


## ELGendi

Sure man ,, I have been there at first , I tried but I have no idea why , I want to know how do you call the table and how the table should looks like

thanks for your note

----------


## vba_php

the KB says:

*Sample Usage

IMPORTHTML("http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_India","table",4)

IMPORTHTML(A2,B2,C2)
Syntax

IMPORTHTML(url, query, index)*

seems like your arguments are different.  post the page you are actually pulling HTML from?

----------


## ELGendi

I cant post it here 

I sent PM , 

Appreciated

----------


## vba_php

alright.

I've done what I can.  I don't have time to do much else.  here i the link to what I think might have worked:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

that is a shared test file i did for you.  I tried everything I could think of regarding the function you are trying to use.  everything failed.  see all the images below.  also, tried to run this code, which was tested to work by another google engineer years ago:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and that did nothing.  i would suggest you try another import function.  like XML-based.  although I don't know if that would do anything because the data is not in XML format, nor does it have XML tags inside of it.

*image 1:* your HTML page's code
*image 2:* error trying one set of arguments
*image 3:* error trying second set of arguments
*image 4:* security block attempt by google when running the code
*image 5:* google requiring sign in for security purposes

----------


## ELGendi

Man , very much appreciated your time , I even tried the CSV format (same location) , but it gives me very strange character , will try something else , I believe the problem with the data structure itself not with the Excel side.

Thanks one more time , will try to see a way to modify the data

----------


## vba_php

> Man , very much appreciated your time , I even tried the CSV format (same location) , but it gives me very strange character , will try something else , I believe the problem with the data structure itself not with the Excel side.



more than likely the issue is the massive competition that has come to pass because corporations have ditched 50% of their workforces because they don't need them.  the machines can do their jobs.  =(  good luck.  did all I could.   :Wink:

----------


## ELGendi

Thanks Adam , your give back is much more than usual,
can you advise how could I learn excel in advanced levels ? sources to learn I mean

----------

